# Anyone due June 2014, really need buddies!



## battyatty

Hi there, my name is Atty I am 47 and I live in rural Ireland, with my 2 youngest children, 14 & 13 and my new DF. I tested BFP over a week ago and feel very lonely. We are not telling anyone until at least 14 weeks, due to my age!

So I would really love to chat and share with other ladies, all the high, lows, fears and milestones!

My EDD is 14th June!


----------



## NandO1

Hi batty would love to be buddies. I'm originally from rural ireland but live in uk. I'm 4 weeks today and due june 22nd. I have 3 kids already, aged 7, nearly 4 and 2. I'm 39 but will be 40 just before bubs is due. Are you having any symptoms? I feel wrecked and thats about it. Looking forward to chatting with you xx


----------



## Mum2manie

Hi I'm 36 and due baby number 8 &#55357;&#56881; in June (I think) x


----------



## battyatty

Hi Girls, welcome and H&H 9 months! This is going to be great having some buddies to share this with! Anyone have any symptoms yet?:thumbup: 

Hey Nand)! where in Ireland are you from? :flower:


----------



## NandO1

Hi atty only symptoms so far is fatigue snd excess saliva.. ugh. 18 months in the making and im moaning already. have you any symptoms yet? I read your other thread about your hcg I'm glad is doubling, bubs is just nestling in nicely. 
I'm from the mayo/sligo border but on the sligo side. what part are you from?
Mum2manie, wow 7 kids, i imagine you are extremely busy. I'm one of 7 and ours was a nut house. are you having any symptoms yet?


----------



## battyatty

Mum2manie Wow I missed that about 8, way to go girl! 
Nand I am in west Clare :) I was born in the UK but have lived here now almost 22 years! My mams family are from Dublin, but she lives here in Clare also oh and my sister too! :)

My symptoms are actually lots of trips to the loo and RLP mostly when coughing and sneezing, which I seem to be doing a lot of!!! Oh the BB's are getting tender, but nothing like as bad as my usual Fibroadenomas, which oddly I only get in the summer, has the docs very confused! Like to keep them guessing lol!


----------



## NandO1

I went to college in limerick and unfortunately ennis is about the only town i ever really was in in clare. Its good to have family around, my mum and most of my sisters are still in eire and i really wish they were around sometimes. 
does your mum and sis know you are pregnant yet? I haven't told anyone yet.
Like you i'm peeing like a racehorse! my boobs arent sore though they give me a little sharp shooting pain to remind me that they're in it with me. xx


----------



## battyatty

Were you in LIT?
Nope, no one knows, no one even knows we were even trying.....
We decided to wait and see if it was even possible at my age... 
Now were waiting till 12 weeks to say anything. Not worried about telling my mum, but his is another story, they don't have any grandchildren yet, so we want to be as sure as possible before saying anything. And to top it all off his sister is getting married, so all his family are so excited and I dont want to take away from her big day! We were thinking originally if I did manage to get pregnant we would wait till after her wedding, but with it happening so fast has my due date 2 weeks after her wedding, so I dont think we can hide it! lol


----------



## brighteyez73

Good afternoon ladies:hi:,

My DD is June 7th, this is baby number five for us after 12years we are so excited. We had a tr done March 2012 and was ttc and it finally happend. We just starting to see a fertility doctor. Went to the first appointment which was just a consult and two days later found out we were pregnant. :happydance:


----------



## NandO1

Congrats brighteyez and welcome. Xx
mum2manie how are you? are you gonna have an early ultrasound to see how far along you are?
Atty, i went to limerick rtc in moylish. i think it might be lit now but not sure. I have told a few close friends but not telling family til 12 weeks. Its gonna be a shock for some i know but thats their issue to get over! No, you arent gonna be hiding a 38 week bump at the wedding. just dont upstage the bride by going into labour! Xx


----------



## battyatty

Hi Brighteyez and mum2manie and welcome aboard the 'old ladies club'

I know what you mean about other peoples thoughts on 'older ladies having babies' But I want this and it is my life, so they will just have to get used to the idea! lol Are you booked for a early scan?


----------



## brighteyez73

Thank you battyatty, I understand that as well. I am 36 and alot of people think I am crazy to having another baby at this age and my youngest is 12years old. But I say you dont have to care for them so your opinion doesnt matter to me.


----------



## NandO1

Hi gals, just checking in to see how everyone is? xx


----------



## N1977

Hey can I join? I'm 35 (going to be 36 tomorrow) and this is my first pregnancy. I just received my bfp so my due date is June 26th.


----------



## NandO1

Hi n1977.Welcome and Congrats, how are you feeling? 
Hows everyone else today?


----------



## N1977

Thanks NAND - it hasn't really sunk in yet! Unfortunately I am already feeling nauseous - was anyone else nauseous as soon as they found out?


----------



## battyatty

N1977 said:


> Hey can I join? I'm 35 (going to be 36 tomorrow) and this is my first pregnancy. I just received my bfp so my due date is June 26th.

Hi and welcome N1977, The more the merrier!
How is everyone doing, Any symptoms, too many symptoms? 

I got myself into a right state on Monday over betas! My first @ 12dpo was only 35.7 and my doc rang to say it was too low and to call in next day! I had more blood taken next day @ 19dpo and had to wait 4 days to get my result. When I rang the receptionist said it was only 475! My doc had said when my bloods were taken that he hoped it would be in 1000's by 19dpo. I was convinced I had lost the baby... Got into a huge state! Didnt want to talk to my doc or anything.... My poor DF was so worried when I told him... he was the one who found some links that calculated my doubling time. My betas showed I was doubling within 48 hrs and I feel fine now, and I will not be going back for anymore beta tests, what will be will be... I will have less stress this way! 
Then Tuesday the news we have been waiting for came. My DF got a job! He has been trying for over a year! The only problem is its in another country :cry: It looks like he will be leaving by the end of next week...... This is going to be so hard being apart at this time.... but oh well..... anyhow.....


----------



## BethaniaDawn

Hi Ladies, I want to join!

I am in the states - Florida - and just found this site today. I am 39, will be 40 in a couple of months. At 7 weeks 2 days, nausea, fatigue and boob soreness have set in pretty hard. Also, my feet are sore. Never had that early in any of my other pregnancies! 

N1997 - I was feeling nauseous and boobs were hurting at 4 weeks 3 days. In all my other pregnancies I had joked that my earliest symptom was that I felt NO symptoms before AF. This pregnancy is completely different. Maybe it being so long since my last one has something to do with it. My kids are dd - 19, ds - 14 and ds - 10.


----------



## NandO1

Welcome BethaniaDawn and congrats. I'm gonna be 40 just before bubs is born, but hey ho. I dont have much in the way of symptoms and its sort of making me panic but then with my other 3 pregnancies I never had symptoms. 
N1977 how are you today?
Atty great news about the job but what a pisser that its abroad. Glad your betas doubled, 475 at 19dpo is really good. Your dr. needs his head examined. Seriously though dont they know that where our babies are concerned we hang on every word and sometimes just re-phrasing how things are said can make such a difference.
As for me all ok, still peeing alot, lots of wind, (and i dont have a dog to blame it on!) and my boobs are sore every now and again. xx


----------



## battyatty

Hi Girls! Hope everyone is ok, how are all your symptoms? I am really starting to get my MS, Not full blown, just icky all day with waves now and again! My poor BBs have gone up a cup size and are very painful especially when I take my bra off! Last 3 pregnancies I went from a 36D to a 40F! 
Im taking it all as a good sign! I cant believe I am 6 weeks already, only another 34 to go lol! Counting down the days to my 8 week GP appointment :) Thinking of going private maybe next week and getting an early scan, don't think I can wait till 14 weeks!


----------



## NandO1

Hey chicks how was you weekends. Mine was pretty uneventful. Yayy for symptoms atty. Im still waiting for something to kick in (apart from the wind and crying at the drop of a hat, I cried while watching pitch perfect, its a comedy ffs!). 
Weather here is crap, tipping down all day but I finally got 3+ on a digi today so that was a little ray of sunshine this am.
Hope everyone is ok. xx


----------



## N1977

Everything seems to be going well. I have my first meeting with my GP on Wednesday which will be 5 weeks. Hope everything is ok until then!

Thanks to all who told me they had nausea early on - hoping it doesn't get worse!

I hope everyone else is ok! It's getting cooler finally here in Toronto so looking forward to the beautiful colour changes of the leaves.


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies, could I please join you all? I am 6+4 weeks pregnant with #2 and due approx 12th June. I have an early scan booked for this Thursday because of 4 losses but I think this time is ok as I have been feeling very nauseous and not had any bleeding. My 1st is 10 months old so it looks like life is going to get very busy next year!!! xx


----------



## gertrude

Hello ladies :) I didn't even know there was an over 35 pregnancy forum :D Can I join this thread (all things being OK of course).

I will be 5 weeks on Wednesday, I'm 37 and having lots of waves of nausea which I'm sure I didn't have last time!!


----------



## NandO1

Hi lalaR and Gertrude. Welome and congrats. I think we're all a product of the october pumpkins thread. Its so nice to see so many. When I was ttc (all those 3 weeks ago!) I used to pop in to see how many people were in here (as a guage to see how successful ttc over 35 was) and it wasnt very encouraging! So its lovely to see people joining every day. xx


----------



## N1977

NandO1 said:


> Hi lalaR and Gertrude. Welome and congrats. I think we're all a product of the october pumpkins thread. Its so nice to see so many. When I was ttc (all those 3 weeks ago!) I used to pop in to see how many people were in here (as a guage to see how successful ttc over 35 was) and it wasnt very encouraging! So its lovely to see people joining every day. xx

Yes I agree. There seems to be a lot if over 35 pumpkins :)

Look forward to chatting with all of you!


----------



## Pinga

Hi Ladies :flower:
Can I join you?

I am 4+4 today and 38 years young!

This will be my 3rd due 27th June 2014.

No symptoms yet except a bit of cramping. had 1-2 and 2-3 on a digi so things are moving in the right direction :happydance:

I am really nervous about my 12 week scan. Feel so lucky to have a healthy boy and a girl, just hope my luck hasn't run out.

I see the GP tomorrow to book my mid-wife app then it will be all official.


----------



## NandO1

Hi pinga, the more the merrier. congrats and welcome. I have no symptoms either but got my 3+ on a digi so taking that as a good sign too. I havent booked in with midwife yet, was gonna wait til later this week or early next week. It really hasnt sunk in yet that im pregnant.
Hows everyone else? Any new and unusual symptoms from anyone?


----------



## BabyBaker1

Hi there - please can I cautiously join? 5+1 with #2, a sprightly 38!

Just freaking out for no reason really, I found out SUPER early, 2 bl**dy weeks ago - you hear so much sad news at "our age" and I'm just praying that all goes well. It's in God's hands.

Anyways, nice to see so many over 35s in one spot and happy and healthy 9 months to us all!

:cloud9:


----------



## gertrude

5 weeks today. Bored of waiting now :blush: the next 7 weeks seem a very VERY long time


----------



## Driving280

Hi all - I am due July 1, but I want to hang out with you ladies (some of whom I remember from TTC boards). I am still so nervous about miscarriage that I almost don't want to accept that I am pregnant yet.


----------



## LalaR

Hi driving, I know what you mean. I'm 7 weeks tomorrow and have my early scan in the morning. I am terrified!! Here's hoping all goes well for all of us. Happy to keep you company until July 1st. Xx


----------



## Driving280

Good luck, LalaR! Let us know how it goes. My first dr appt is in a little less than 2 weeks...


----------



## brighteyez73

N1977 said:


> Hey can I join? I'm 35 (going to be 36 tomorrow) and this is my first pregnancy. I just received my bfp so my due date is June 26th.

Congratulations!!!! :happydance: Great date that's my oldest son's birthday and he's a sweetheart. Those Cancers are awesome kids!!


----------



## N1977

brighteyez73 said:


> N1977 said:
> 
> 
> Hey can I join? I'm 35 (going to be 36 tomorrow) and this is my first pregnancy. I just received my bfp so my due date is June 26th.
> 
> Congratulations!!!! :happydance: Great date that's my oldest son's birthday and he's a sweetheart. Those Cancers are awesome kids!!Click to expand...

Awesome! Thanks for the welcome!

Driving - nice to see you over here :) I'm only 5 weeks tomorrow. Despite the nausea I don't think it has sunk in yet either!


----------



## Pinga

Hi Ladies :flower:

Had app with GP yesterday and told her the good news! 
I have made my 1st app with Mid-wife for the 14th November :happydance:
I can't wait to get my yellow folder and it to be all official.
I really want to try and enjoy this pregnancy and not wish it over. This will be my last baby so I want to remember how it feels.
I'm sure I won't be saying this when I am huge in a heat wave :haha:

Hope every one is doing good.


----------



## LalaR

Been to epac for an early scan today. I was so nervous especially when all the midwife could see on abdominal scan was an empty sac. Luckily she decided to do an internal scan and found a shy little bean measuring 6+4 weeks. We saw just for a second a tiny little fluttering heart. I get to go back in 3 weeks for another look. I am very very relieved.


----------



## Driving280

Oh, LalaR, I am so happy for you!! Shy little bean :) I am only 4w+2d or so - just hoping hoping hoping right now all goes well.


----------



## NandO1

Great news lalaR, so glad it all went well xx


----------



## battyatty

Hiya ladies, I am just catching up on all the replies, it seems I didnt get any notices till just now, thought the thread had died!!! Like the new layout! I just got my appointment for the maternity hospital through the post this morning, so excited, just over 4 weeks away! My doctor apparently is the best to see as a high risk pregnancy, read lots of comments about her on other forums, so very happy! have my local GP appointment next friday for the usual, pee and blood tests! I am still waiting for full blown MS, feel icky but not too bad, boob are hell though, have grown a cup size and I am big that way already!

Great news lalaR, so so jealous, would love to have a scan early. Had to take my 14 year old daughter to the ER on Wed, possible fractured wrist, she was confused why I didnt go in with her for the Xray (kids dont know yet) Bless her! I was stood outside a room with an ultrasound machine, talk about itchy fingers just standing there looking at it lol!


----------



## NandO1

Hi girls, how are ye all doing? All good here, still no real symptoms but my nips are bigger and are standing to attention 24/7. It still worries me that i dont have symptoms but what will be, will be. 
Atty you seem to be getting really good care from drs. and hospitals, that must be really reassuring.
Hope everyone is ok. xx


----------



## battyatty

NandO1 said:


> Hi girls, how are ye all doing? All good here, still no real symptoms but my nips are bigger and are standing to attention 24/7. It still worries me that i dont have symptoms but what will be, will be.
> Atty you seem to be getting really good care from drs. and hospitals, that must be really reassuring.
> Hope everyone is ok. xx

Symptoms are a tricky thing, you want them but when you get them, you wish you didn't have them!
I had 2 days of dysgeusia and bad MS, felt really awful! Today I am just feeling icky! But snap with the nipples lol! 
Still scared like hell to put it mildly, can't wait for my scan, to see the HB! Will feel so much happier!!


----------



## battyatty

Ha ha typical just as I posted that last reply my dysgeusia came back! lol Serves me right for tempting fate!


----------



## SweetMel

Ooh. Can I join? I'm 37 and I'm due June 27th. This will be my third but maybe not my last. :haha: I'm not feeling too bad at 5w2d. Tomorrow I think I might call Dr and book an appointment. I have not yet told the family, just hubby knows.


----------



## battyatty

SweetMel said:


> Ooh. Can I join? I'm 37 and I'm due June 27th. This will be my third but maybe not my last. :haha: I'm not feeling too bad at 5w2d. Tomorrow I think I might call Dr and book an appointment. I have not yet told the family, just hubby knows.

Hi and a warm welcome! Congratulations! 
We haven't told anyone either, well except the herbalist who gave me my herbs when trying oh and the chemist last week when desperate for something for my constipation, but I don't think they count! :haha:


----------



## gertrude

Anyone else so tired they want to puke? And quite achey too, bah I just need to go to bed but can't cos my mum is coming to stay for the evening which I could so do without :(


----------



## Driving280

I'm feeling great but getting occasional nausea. That's weird because with DS I had none at all (maybe very slight queasiness around 8-10 weeks but nothing to stop me from biking 20 miles!). Now I feel hungry, tired and nauseous, and cannot imagine any exercise....


----------



## battyatty

Well girls welcome to my world LOL
So tired......zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
Don't we love to complain! 
May as well get it in now, we will be too too tired to afterwards! LOL


----------



## SweetMel

I had energy for the first few months with each of the boys, but this time around I am so tired and my belly is growing fast. I'm scared it's twins. I haven't been eating very much due to being queasy but I've already gained two pounds.


----------



## NandO1

Arrgh feel like I'm pushing water uphill today, no umph at all and feel a little sick. Yayy for symptoms! 
Hows everyone else today? xx


----------



## NandO1

Oh and ordered a 2nd hand doppler of ebay last night for £14. Bargain!


----------



## gertrude

Man I've been queasy today! Did a digi though and got the 3+ in less than a minute which fits with being 6 weeks on Wednesday :)

Could just do with less queasy, less tiredness, and to not be about to totally revamp my bathroom. I just want a relaxing bath :o


----------



## NandO1

Gertrude congrats on the 3+. It comforting that things are going in the right direction.
Oh to be able to hibernate for the next 6 weeks.


----------



## LalaR

A bit less queasy today for me but I had such a busy day at work I didn't have time to think. Still really bloated and I'm convinced that at 7 1/2 weeks I have a bit of a bump already. It could just be Saturday nights takeaway though!! 

Dopplers are great nand01!! I used mine all the time from 14 weeks last time. It was a real comfort to me. X


----------



## SweetMel

I had a Doppler with my first. I didn't have one with my second, but I'm thinking I will get one this time. I'm going to wait another few weeks before I buy one though. 

What do you ladies think about the name Mila? My mother's name is Milagay, and I think she is the only one. I would like to honor her if the baby is a girl by using the shortened version of her name.


----------



## Pinga

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well!

I freaked myself out at the weekend, did a digi at 3 weeks past ov and got 2-3 which I had already got a week before . So I have ordered more and will wait to see what it says.

Today I have felt really sick, a good sign that all is well, but really hoping I get a 3+ when I test later this week.


----------



## gertrude

Man I feel rough :(


----------



## Pinga

Me too, yesterday was the worst :wacko:.
Is anything helping?
Last week all my symptoms went away so I can't complain .... but man I feel bad!


----------



## Pinga

SweetMel said:


> I had a Doppler with my first. I didn't have one with my second, but I'm thinking I will get one this time. I'm going to wait another few weeks before I buy one though.
> 
> What do you ladies think about the name Mila? My mother's name is Milagay, and I think she is the only one. I would like to honor her if the baby is a girl by using the shortened version of her name.


I found a heart beat at 8 weeks with my last baby so only a few more weeks and I will be dusting mine off.
:happydance: Can't wait

I think Mila is a beautiful name :flower:


----------



## battyatty

Hmm since B&B changed their layout they don't seem to be notifying me, is anyone else having this problem, or is it just me as usual???
Wow lots happening on the thread, I seem to be missing out ....
Nand I would love a doppler, wish they had been around the last time I had babies :o)
Anyone suggest which are the best for early use?
A little worried by now on my last pregnancies I was in full blown MS by now, feeling totally retcheid from moment I woke till falling asleep, this time, just a little icky now and again??? I know they say all pregnancies are different, and I shouldn't be worrying, but trying to tell a pregnant woman not to worry is like trying to tell the sun not to rise! LOL


----------



## SweetMel

My husband looks at me and says I look so tired. :growlmad: I replied with a thanks. He doesn't understand why I would be tired. He's confused. He thinks I didn't sleep well or something. I told him that I slept just fine.


----------



## Driving280

Anyone here super hungry all the time? I am somewhat nauseous but mostly just ravenously hungry... Arrgh, I promised to myself that I would not put on too much weight with this pregnancy.


----------



## gertrude

Yep constantly, and craving carbs like there is no tomorrow. I was doing weightwatchers when I fell pregnant and stopping it has been hard enough but to be constantly eating is making it harder. I am assuming I'm craving carbs for a reason, also fruit and salad (which is what happened last time too) but I too am quite worried about weight gain.

The things I really don't fancy are actual meals. The idea of something like a spaghetti Bol now makes me feel really blurgh

Hope things settle down soon! Last time this happened, then around 13 ekes all I wanted was fruit so the weight calmed down again.

I was 6 weeks yesterday, don't see my dr until I'm nearly 8, seems a long way away! I stayed at my MILs the last two nights and cos I wasn't drinking her first response was are you pregnant, but we managed to convince her it was because I was ill (which I am) and it was a bloody school night!!!! Makes me wonder how much she thinks we actually drink? I never drink mid week?!!!!!!!


----------



## Driving280

Haha! I have already had to do pretending - getting a glass of white wine and then pretending to sip - so far nobody has asked yet. Especially with work colleagues - and so many of our events are boozy - don't want anyone to know. I was also just getting tonic water and pretending it to be gin and tonic but it's hard at a sit-down dinner where they serve wine. 

I didn't have too much weight gain until third tri last time... But then I ballooned :( Never really lost the last 5-8 lbs. Got to keep it under control this time.


----------



## m8turemummy

Hi Ladies,

I am jumping in to join you. It is so great to hear all of these stories from women my age. I am 39 and expecting my first and I am SOOO excited :)

I too have recently started feeling ravenously hungry just in the last few days, it's driving me crazy. I am a little worried about piling on the pounds at my age cause I know my skin isn't as elastic as it once was, ha ha. 

I am due on June 12th which was my late dad's Birthday, I hope my little munchkin stays on schedule.


----------



## Driving280

So great to see all of you here... My first dr. appt is on Monday. I hope they do an ultrasound... I am just super nervous and it would be so great to see a heartbeat...


----------



## gertrude

My dr appt isn't until a week on Tuesday. I'm so tired this is ridiculous, and so woozy. I've come to bed already after a stressful day. I need to learn two year olds can't do four things in a day and not lose the plot :(


----------



## Driving280

Gertrude, I know what you mean! I don't remember being so tired with my son, but now I go to bed at 9:30! Keep your fingers crossed for me for tomorrow please... Hope I will still be on this board...


----------



## gertrude

Whereabouts are you driving? I won't get a scan until 12weeks ish. It's why I'm holding back seeing the Dr this time, nothing happens for so long I may as well wait. Whatever will be will be after all :)

Good luck tomorrow x


----------



## Driving280

Gertrude, in the US, NYC area. I am AMA, so usually an early ultrasound and blood tests are common, definitely not later than 8 weeks. The standard is to have CVS as well so that happens around 11-12 weeks and they definitely scan you before.


----------



## SweetMel

Oh yeah. I'm constantly hungry and THIRSTY! I also seem to get full really quickly so snacking is better. 

I have a doctor's appointment on Tuesday. I'm also hoping they will do a scan but if not, I hope to at least hear the hb. I will breathe a big sigh of relief when they confirm that there is only one in there. I have this fear that I'm having twins.


----------



## Driving280

Me too, Sweetmel. I actually have a uterine condition that means having twins is very problematic so I really, really hope it is not twins.


----------



## gertrude

God don't even mention the t word. If that happens to us I have absolutely NO idea how we can financially cope :(


----------



## Driving280

So, had bloodwork and a scan today. Will get bloodwork results tomorrow, but they saw a sack and something in it, all measuring right for 5 weeks 6 days. Too hearly for a heartbeat, but I have another scan next week. Guardedly optimistic...

And yes, Gertrude, the fact that there is just one sac makes me super happy too :)


----------



## NandO1

Great news driving. Im sure the other sac was behind the first, lol. xx


----------



## SweetMel

That's great news Driving.


----------



## gertrude

NandO1 can you please change your name because you're making me want nandos every time you post :haha:


----------



## gertrude

Great news driving!!


----------



## NandO1

Haha gertrude, Ironically i have never had a nandos in my life. The n is my daughters initial and the o is my ds1 initial so its n and o. I could always add an f for ds2 and be nandof! Lol. x


----------



## SweetMel

My Dr appointment today was disappointing. I didn't get a scan. I didn't get to hear the hb. I did give a lot of blood and some urine. She said I am doing well and we talked about my age. So . . . Since I'm old, I get to see another Dr. :shrug: What kind of Dr delivers babies from women of advanced maternal age?


----------



## NandO1

Oh sweetmel you must be disappointed. Did they give you a date for a scan? We older ladies are obviously some kind of conundrum which require a dr with knowledge of the ageing uterus!! xx


----------



## SweetMel

What really discouraged me was the fact that we spent most of the time talking about chromosomal testing. They handed me a pamphlet and said "here are some things for you to consider."


----------



## LalaR

Hopefully you will get your first scan soon SweetMel.

I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow and it is likely to be nothing more than blood tests, urine tests and lots of questions. I have a scan next week at approx 9+6 weeks but only because of previous losses. Otherwise I would have had to wait until 12 weeks. Here, no-one focuses on my age - I was told last time that age is not really a factor until 39 or 40!! Thank goodness I am only 37.


----------



## gertrude

My GP said something similar LalaR - that 37 isn't considered as old (she has a 42yr old friend who is pregnant). It's just not as uncommon as it was, not by a long stretch :)

I'm totally bored now. I'm SO tired I'm finding it hard to think in a straight line. My work is all over the place and I'm only 7 weeks today. I swear time has slowed right down. GP appt for Tues next week, then my booking in appt needs to be arranged, then it speeds up a bit hopefully.

My queasiness has subsided a little now which is good but I've put on SO much weight in the last two weeks :blush: need to get that back under control or I'll be an elephant before the first scan :D


----------



## Driving280

Sorry you ladies are not getting early attention. Because I had spotting around my BFP, a uterine anomaly and because I've had losses before, I had a scan and another is scheduled for Monday to confirm heartbeat (fingers crossed crossed crossed). Bloodwork came back, and was excellent - beta hcg and progesterone exactly where they are supposed to be. I am also likely to go the invasive genetic testing route (I'll be 41 when I deliver...), so the next couple of months will be stressful.


----------



## Clever.Name

Hi ladies!
I'm 36 and about 8 weeks along with #2. Happy to be here and looking for a buddy!!
How are you all feeling?


----------



## gertrude

Hello :) welcome to the thread! 

I'm feeling LOADS better today but I have STUFFED myself with pizza :blush: I don't think it's possible to feel queasy when you're this full :haha:

I'm sure it'll be back though. My OH is away till the weekend now and I have a decorating crisis at home to try to solve with a 2 year old in tow. Wish me luck!


----------



## N1977

Sounds like people are doing ok. How's people's nausea? Mine is so much worse than I thought possible! I'm 36 and this is my first, but I got in for an early us at 6w. I saw the fetal pole and the HB!


----------



## gertrude

Queasiness has subsided a bit for me now. Although I've got better at nibbling through the day so don't know if that's helping. I feel ENORMOUS though.

Oh and tired. Beyond tired tired.


----------



## SweetMel

I've been feeling :sick:

Thankfully I won't be staying with this doctor. I know the doctor they will transfer me to and she is awesome. She won't care about my age. I'm not going to have any of the genetic testing done. They can forget it. My mom was 45 when she had me and I turned out okay.


----------



## gertrude

I've just eaten possibly the biggest and most carb-tastic lunch ever :D

*burp*

Oh actually, is anyone else noticing that they're burping lots more than normal? It's almost constant today :blush:


----------



## NandO1

Unfortunately my noxious emissions are from the other end. I've convinced my 2 year old to say "pardon me mummy" when it happens xx


----------



## Pinga

Hi Ladies:flower:
Hope your all coping with the constant sickie feeling :wacko:

I have spoke to my midwife and will be booked in next wednesday. 
We discussed my last pregnancy and have decided its probably best I monitor my blood sugar daily. I told her how scared I was about the birth ( 3rd Section) and she was very reassuring.

They have also put me on a high dose of folic acid 5mg. Hope its not to late to protect the baby. :shrug: Apparently if your BMI is high you need extra.

I can't stop burping :dohh:its not something I do unless I have drank something fizzy. Can't wait to feel better.

Has everyone told family and friends yet?
All being well with the scan we will tell the kids Christmas morning and then get my 4 year old to phone the relatives :happydance:


----------



## NandO1

Mmmm curlywurly at 10:30 pm. Yummmmmm.


----------



## SweetMel

No. I haven't told anyone. Hubby and I are keeping it a secret until probably Thanksgiving at least. I know hubby was dying to tell his mom today, but I'm so proud of him for being able to keep our secret. I want to enjoy this time with just hubby. The rest of them will know soon enough.


----------



## Driving280

OMG I just ate an entire extra-large muffin for breakfast. I usually have a small cup of yogurt. But, a full stomach helps me with queasiness.... so I tell myself.


----------



## NandO1

Haha driving, last pregnancy i sent oh out for a sandwich but he didnt know what to get me, he brought home 2 different ones so I ate them both. Pregnancy has alot to answer for. xx


----------



## NandO1

Pinga I like you idea for telling your relatives.
Sweetmel we havent told any family yet ,we are gonna wait til the 12 week scan. When is your scan?
I feel very unpregnant apart from tiredness and wind so I have now convinced myself theres nothing there.


----------



## Driving280

Yeah, but I put on like 40 lbs last pregnancy, for no good reason, and am still struggling with the last 5-10. Just can't go there again...

We are probably telling around Christmas. My Mom and sister know but nobody else. I want to wait until all the tests come back...


----------



## SweetMel

I have been finding it really difficult to over eat. I get full so quickly. If Im too full, thats when I get to feeling pukey. :sick: I eat a little bit here and there. I cant seem to drink water for some reason. It gives me ms. I know I need to drink water but I dont want to get sick. :wacko: 

NandO1, my next appointment is scheduled for December 3rd. I will be 10+4 at that time. I might be transferred to another doctor before then. Idk. Nobody has mentioned a scan yet. 

I just got the results from my one and only blood work. My hcg at 6+4 was 31,057.


----------



## Pinga

Evening Ladies :flower:

Hope you have all had a lovely weekend. 
I have a rotten cold and can't stop sneezing and feel super tired, I slept for 3 hours this afternoon! queazy feeling a little bit less today. Can't complain,
I feel so lucky to have a roof over my head and my children tucked up safe and sound in bed tonight. Those poor people in the Philippines :cry:


----------



## Driving280

I wish you best of luck with your pregnancies, but I will have to shortly go back to the TTC board... I had an ultrasound today, and at almost 7 weeks, there was no heartbeat. Sad.


----------



## gertrude

could it be that you implanted later and that you're not really 7 weeks?


----------



## Pinga

Driving280 said:


> I wish you best of luck with your pregnancies, but I will have to shortly go back to the TTC board... I had an ultrasound today, and at almost 7 weeks, there was no heartbeat. Sad.

:hugs: So sorry you are going through this. What did the Drs Say?


----------



## Driving280

Sadly, because I charted and used OPKs, my dates could only be off by a day or two. But even if I were at 6w3 or 4d, there should be a heartbeat. The fetal pole, which was visible, measured 6w 2d. Again, should have had a heartbeat. The dr. asked me to go to an advanced imaging center different from his office on Thursday to confirm no heartbeat (he said he always thinks second opinions are important).


----------



## LalaR

Maybe in another week they will be able to see a heartbeat. It took us until almost 9 weeks when I was pregnant with my little girl. Hope it's all ok driving. L xx


----------



## SweetMel

Driving, I will be praying for a miracle for you. :hugs:


----------



## battyatty

hi ladies sorry I havent been around, driving I am so so sorry honey, maybe just maybe keep a small amount of hope for next scan!

I knew for about a week something wasnt right, nausea nearly gone, then I started bleeding yesterday and had a scan this afternoon, no hb and baby measured 6w I calculated i was 9+2. I know because i was charting and i even got implantation bleed. I have to go back next week for a scan to see if body is rejecting the baby properly!

was very hard this afternoon alone waiting, as no one here knows and my df is in another country, but i feel ok now, i think because theres no more fear of losing baby. Odd isnt it?


----------



## SweetMel

Sorry batty. That's terrible. :cry: I hope you get through this okay. :hugs:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Hi girls , there is a thread ,, June 2014 sunflowers ,, and it's like 70 of us already if you wanna join ;)


----------



## gertrude

Oh batty I'm so sorry :( my thoughts are with you and driving today x

Where is the June thread?


----------



## LalaR

I'm really sorry Atty. It's a horrible thing to go through. Please look after yourself and I hope you get some support soon. Xx


----------



## NandO1

Atty I'm so sorry you are going through this, I hope you will be ok. Sending you lots of love and hugs xx

Driving Sorry about your scan but I do think there is hope. Its still so early and not to give you false hope but I've read lots of posts where the situation is similar and all is ok.
I am thinking of you both. xx


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-due-june-2014-69-sunflowers-all-welcome.html


----------



## Driving280

I am sorry, Batty! You are such an inspiration that we can have babies later in our 40s...

Got bloodwork back today, which was great - beta is just on target. So the only hope is that I am a few days behind (how that's possible I don't know as I charted/tempted/used OPKs) and/or the dr's u/s equipment is not good, or he is not good at it.... Well, Thursday all will be clear because then I'll be 7 weeks by all measurements.


----------



## Pinga

Oh Atty so sorry that you are going through this, sending you :hugs:.
I hope your other half will be with you soon xxx


----------



## Pinga

Driving280 said:


> I am sorry, Batty! You are such an inspiration that we can have babies later in our 40s...
> 
> Got bloodwork back today, which was great - beta is just on target. So the only hope is that I am a few days behind (how that's possible I don't know as I charted/tempted/used OPKs) and/or the dr's u/s equipment is not good, or he is not good at it.... Well, Thursday all will be clear because then I'll be 7 weeks by all measurements.

Have everything crossed you get the best outcome :hugs:
Keep us up to date.


----------



## Pinga

ProudMomma2Be said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-due-june-2014-69-sunflowers-all-welcome.html

Thank you for the invite.
I think some of us are already on the other thread as well.
Its just nice to chat to group of ladies of similar age on this journey.


----------



## Clever.Name

So so sorry battyatty! Will be thinking of you.
Crossing my fingers for you Driving - hope all will be OK tomorrow! Keep us posted!


----------



## battyatty

Driving280 said:


> I am sorry, Batty! You are such an inspiration that we can have babies later in our 40s...
> 
> Got bloodwork back today, which was great - beta is just on target. So the only hope is that I am a few days behind (how that's possible I don't know as I charted/tempted/used OPKs) and/or the dr's u/s equipment is not good, or he is not good at it.... Well, Thursday all will be clear because then I'll be 7 weeks by all measurements.

I have my fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you driving! 

AFM Still waiting for something to happen...... sigh!


----------



## Driving280

Thanks, everyone! I will give you an update, whatever it will be, tomorrow after the u/s. Not holding out much hope. I'll have D&C asap if the news is bad so I can start trying again... at my age, every month counts. At least I know I can still get pregnant.


----------



## LalaR

Good luck today driving!! Early on the scans sometimes aren't so good. My early scans have put me anything between 4 and 7 days later than I thought with charting opks and only dtd twice!! Going you see a lovely little heartbeat flickering. Xx

I'm feeling a bit annoyed. At my booking appointment I told the midwife my lmp but not to calculate dates from that as I ovulate late due to breastfeeding. We know from early scans I am 10 days behind my lmp. I got my 12 week scan appointment through and they have based it on lmp so I won't even be 11 weeks by then. I am quite overweight so know that the longer we wait the better picture we will get. Who knows what we will actually see!! Xx


----------



## gertrude

I have my booking appt at 11 so will have a proper EDD then, will update you all :)


----------



## SweetMel

Good luck with your appointments ladies.


----------



## Driving280

As you can see from my sig, it's over for me. Good luck with your pregnancies!


----------



## LalaR

I'm so sorry driving. Please take care. Big virtual hugs. Xx


----------



## gertrude

I'm so sorry driving :(


----------



## SweetMel

:hugs: hugs Driving. Be kind to yourself.


----------



## Pinga

I'm so sorry Driving xx


----------



## NandO1

Driving so sorry hun xx


----------



## battyatty

Oh Driving I am so so so sorry, I know exactly how you are feeling and what you are going through right now I am sending so much love to you xxxxx 

As for me still the same, spotting only when wipe, no cramps, still have symptoms, my body just wont let go.... I think because it knows it will be my last baby.......


----------



## NandO1

Oh batty hun been thinking of you, sending you hugs xx


----------



## LalaR

Hi everyone, how are you all?
I hope those ladies with losses are all doing ok and coming to terms with it all.:hugs:
Those ladies still going - is there another "due in June over 35s thread" or are people just going elsewhere?
L xx


----------



## gertrude

I tend to post on the one in first tri - this one is really quiet!


----------



## LalaR

Hope everyone is doing ok. Atty, I see you are ttc again - wishing you lots of luck and baby dust.
I can't believe we are more than halfway already. How time flies!


----------



## gertrude

Sorry I didn't realise I was still subscribed to this thread. As you might have seen on other threads we found out my baby had down syndrome. We took the heartbreaking decision to end the pregnancy. Baby was born at just over 17 weeks nearly three weeks ago.

No idea what the future holds, life hurts atm.


----------



## LalaR

I'm so sorry Gertrude, I didn't know. I was AWOL for a while and just back again recently. All my love to you and your family. Xx


----------

